# very surprised



## bazza30 (Jun 6, 2011)

i came on ere as a new user trying my hardest to got advice and its been a complete waste of time. i a new frog keeper and could do wit the advice those experienced keepers. but not one person has made the effort. i very upset as i am in desperate need of the help they could give hence joining this forum. sorry to moan but come on you experienced keepers there needs to be more chat to those less like ya selfs


----------



## vespers_ (May 24, 2011)

don't be sad, this is the most hostile forum i have ever seen. hang in there and you'll get answers. the search function is also good to use.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Besides this one you have started two other threads, both regarding tadpole care. Between the two threads you received five responses giving advice or pointing toward existing info on the topic. What more are you looking for?


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

I Pm'd you personally with specific information yesterday. If you have any questions about anything you've read you need to ask.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Guess I'm a little confused. You asked for help with tricolor tads and got several responses. Including a very specific bit of advice from yours truly. Looks as if several people have directed you to the tadpole care sheets. You didn't bother to post any follow up questions or acknowledge any help given except to make this post dissin the bunch of us? You asked questions. People gave answers. Nobody poked fun at you. What's the problem?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure what you're looking for. I do believe we're currently out of silver spoons though...


----------



## bazza30 (Jun 6, 2011)

perhaps i shouldnt have said what i said but i came on ere to generally talk and get help from ppl even start chats bout frogs in general, help using the site would have been nice cause i cant even find the threads iv posted lol i think i just was bit frustrated. sorry for the rant was bit out of order


----------



## bazza30 (Jun 6, 2011)

i didnt mean to diss ppl i just was frustrated cause cant work this site and thought i was getting no help im desperate and have finally found the care sheets which were very useful. i still cant find the thread i posted though to see what pll said. pls except my apologies as i should not have gone on like that


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you for the apology. The site can take a while to learn all the ins and outs but again, just ask and people will help. You are logged in so go the the small green box at the top right with your screen name. Click on your name. See the big box that pops up in the center of the screen? The green bar says, "Feedback Score Visitor Messages (etc)", click on "Statistics". Right under that, click on "All posts started by bazza30". 
There it is.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

If you want check drop Aaron Acker an e-mail at [email protected] or ask a few questions on the facebook page (I'll try drop the link for you later butif you search for AAAfrogs on facebook you should find it). We get a lot of questions both beginner and advanced and generaly can help out if your stuck.

sorry its a short response, sneaking on to dendroboard from my other job is frowned upon


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you can also use the "user CP" button on the top left of the screen to check in on your posts. whenever someone leaves a reply it will appear on that page.

james


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

vespers_ said:


> don't be sad, this is the most hostile forum i have ever seen. hang in there and you'll get answers. the search function is also good to use.


THIS is the most hostile forum you've ever experienced?? Have you been around any other frog forums...or reptile forums...or...forums?

Please take this in the way I mean it (friendly, helpful, non-judgmental) but a lot of the more experienced keepers are people in their 30's, 40's and 50's. People of that era (myself included) tend to see posts with no capitalization, misspellings and unreadable grammar...and just sort of move on.

If you have two posts, one sent like a abbreviated text, and the other written clearly, the second will receive real replies.

Perhaps that's why Vespers isn't such a fan.

...not trying to be a prick.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

You'll get the hang of it. As far as activity goes, this isn't the most active forum on the inter webs. Nothing wrong with that but for chatting and a faster pace n such you might want to look at one of the larger reptile forums.

If youre looking for information in general, there is loads of it here. Once you master the search function you'll be in business. You can search forum wide or in the sub forums. Don't have your search terms be too vague or too specific. Just take the time to sift and browse. 

And this forum is tame. You want hostility, wander on over to 4chan n the likes. Sometimes posters may come across as snippy because of the inane and redundant questions asked over and over. Part of forum netiquette is searching first. But it is what it is.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

A couple of things.
1) I gave you advice through the PM system the other without an acknowledgment back from it. 2) I think the way you went off in the original post was outta line but thank you for the apology. 3) At the upper left of the page is a link that says User CP which means User Control Panel=, that will show you many things including any thread topics you are currently subscribed to. By starting a thread or replying to a thread that subscribes you to said thread.
4) Ill agree with Boondoggle, the grammar is a very big deal for some people and you will get more and better responses by putting a little more effort into your typing.

Also as far as chat... Did you miss the link on the left side of the screen for the chat room?


Todd


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

http://youtu.be/kCtb19qwwCc

too bad your feelings got hurt


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

bazza30 said:


> i came on ere as a new user trying my hardest to got advice and its been a complete waste of time. i a new frog keeper and could do wit the advice those experienced keepers. but not one person has made the effort. i very upset as i am in desperate need of the help they could give hence joining this forum. sorry to moan but come on you experienced keepers there needs to be more chat to those less like ya selfs


Seriously, you type something like this and you`re looking for some help???
I`m the one that needs help trying to figure out what the hell you`re saying.

Oh yea...apology accepted.

John


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> THIS is the most hostile forum you've ever experienced?? Have you been around any other frog forums...or reptile forums...or...forums?
> 
> Please take this in the way I mean it (friendly, helpful, non-judgmental) but a lot of the more experienced keepers are people in their 30's, 40's and 50's. People of that era (myself included) tend to see posts with no capitalization, misspellings and unreadable grammar...and just sort of move on.
> 
> ...


I agree. It is extremely hard to read run-on sentences, that were abbreviated, and with bad punctuation. I'm not trying to rag on anyone or anything, it's just a little frustrating reading posts and having to really think and re-read, just to understand the post..


----------



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

I am a new user and have gotten great advise from teh two threads I started. I have also not noticed any hostility on this forum.

I think people on animal based forums (of which I am a member of a few, as well as other hobby forums) can COME OFF as hostile ibecause if there is bad or vague advise given on an animal based forum, something could potentially die from that mistake. Fish, snake, etc.. forums are all the same - Dealing with living creatures that people are passionate about and that dont need to die from accidental neglect.

On the flip side, I also go to a model kit board, and its really friendly - But also because if you get a bad tip there, you can generally just paint over it, reglue it, etc.. Nothing passes away.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel like this issue has been resolved... the OP didn't know how to use the forum and now does, sees the error and has apologized... let's drop it.



Boondoggle said:


> THIS is the most hostile forum you've ever experienced?? Have you been around any other frog forums...or reptile forums...or...forums?
> 
> Please take this in the way I mean it (friendly, helpful, non-judgmental) but a lot of the more experienced keepers are people in their 30's, 40's and 50's. People of that era (myself included) tend to see posts with no capitalization, misspellings and unreadable grammar...and just sort of move on.
> 
> ...


I know we've got a "thanks" button, but as long as I'm posting I just needed to throw out a big THANK YOU! If you hadn't said it I would have.


----------



## vespers_ (May 24, 2011)

Boondoggle said:


> THIS is the most hostile forum you've ever experienced?? Have you been around any other frog forums...or reptile forums...or...forums?
> 
> Please take this in the way I mean it (friendly, helpful, non-judgmental) but a lot of the more experienced keepers are people in their 30's, 40's and 50's. People of that era (myself included) tend to see posts with no capitalization, misspellings and unreadable grammar...and just sort of move on.
> 
> ...


i've been around a lot of forums and all of them have been very open to newbies and very ready to help. maybe it's because this forum is so tiny and has so few new members... (or maybe it has so few new members because they get scared away?). those forums have lots of older people too, and they aren't douchey to new people. take the planted tank forum, everyone on there is very nice and helpful. they don't make snide comments to new people.

anyway, as for the criticisms about writing... YAWN. this is the internet, not an english class. frankly, i (and many others) just want to get what i want to say out quickly, and i don't think adding a capital is going to make much of a difference. i spell things properly for the most part and my writing is clear, if i were writing something serious, i would put more effort into my spelling. the other thing to consider here is that the internet is worldwide, and not everyone speaks english as a first language, so it's a little rich to criticize them for it. i could understand if someone was writing in l33tsp3ak, but some people just don't speak good english or used google translate because they can't speak english at all. at least they are trying, but it must suck for them to have people bitching at them for mixing up they're, there and their (which plenty of middle aged english americans and canadians do all the time). anyway there are always grammar nazis on the internet though, so if that's your thing, go ahead.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

vespers_ said:


> if i were writing something serious, i would put more effort into my spelling.


Good to know you don't take your frogs seriously...?

Adding capitalization may not affect other's ability to understand you, but proper grammar, conjugation, spelling, and punctuation certainly do.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Good to know you don't take your frogs seriously...?
> 
> Adding capitalization may not affect other's ability to understand you, but proper grammar, conjugation, spelling, and punctuation certainly do.


If it isn't serious enough for someone to write a coherent sentence then it isn't serious enough to warrant a response. 



vespers_ said:


> not everyone speaks english as a first language, so it's a little rich to criticize them for it.


I have found people to be pretty understanding when there is a legitimate language barrier, but if it is just some lazy kid writing in lolspeak I have no interest in trying to decode it.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

vespers_ said:


> ...frankly, i (and many others) just want to get what i want to say out quickly, and i don't think adding a capital is going to make much of a difference.


It does. Sometimes I (and many others) just want to read through the post quickly and without stopping at every mistake to try and decipher it.



vespers_ said:


> the other thing to consider here is that the internet is worldwide, and not everyone speaks english as a first language, so it's a little rich to criticize them for it. i could understand if someone was writing in l33tsp3ak, but some people just don't speak good english or used google translate because they can't speak english at all. at least they are trying, but it must suck for them to have people bitching at them for mixing up they're, there and their (which plenty of middle aged english americans and canadians do all the time). anyway there are always grammar nazis on the internet though, so if that's your thing, go ahead.


Having spent a considerable number of years in a couple foreign countries I can tell you that there is little more important than speaking their language properly. Otherwise, you tend to come off as uneducated and ignorant. This is an English-based forum so expecting people to write in coherent English isn't that much to ask. Non-native speakers aside, (who generally are not the ones people are upset with about grammer) there's really no excuse but general laziness.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

vespers_ said:


> anyway, as for the criticisms about writing... YAWN. this is the internet, not an english class. frankly, i (and many others) just want to get what i want to say out quickly, and i don't think adding a capital is going to make much of a difference..


If you want to find out information from me, you better not type it in some uncapitalized dialect and expect me to figure out what you want.. you'll have to make due with these quality responders to your questions 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/69358-help-no-clue-what-do.html#post607101 which seem to have something in common with your inability to locate the shift key.. 

Actually it is an English class because you are attempting to communicate in English which is oddly enough something you should have figured out by now.

*And that should be enough feeding the troll*


----------



## vespers_ (May 24, 2011)

not adding capitals hardly qualifies as not taking your frogs seriously... 

capitals don't change the meaning of what you have written at all. i could understand not responding if someone was writing in leetspeak, but not responding because they write without capitals is pretty retarded. sorry, but it is true. 

i also love how i get called a troll for challenging someone who says that anyone who writes without capitals is a retard... imo, you'e the retarded one if you just blow someone off because they didn't put capitalization in their post. sadly, it seems ed was born with no personality or is attempting to be "intellectual" and failing.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

vespers_ said:


> i also love how i get called a troll for challenging someone who says that anyone who writes without capitals is a retard... imo, you'e the retarded one if you just blow someone off because they didn't put capitalization in their post. sadly, it seems ed was born with no personality or is attempting to be "intellectual" and failing.


I guess you are referring to me. Just for the record, I never came close to calling anyone a "retard". That was your contribution to the conversation, as was "Nazi".

I passed no judgement on anyone's apparent illiteracy. Simply put, if you want something from someone and you ask in a way that makes a reply unlikely, and you know that, then all the "challenging" and insulting in the world is not going to get you what you want.

...unless you just want to argue, which I believe is the definition of a troll.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vespers_ said:


> if i were writing something serious, i would put more effort into my spelling.


You just stated right here that you don't take your frogs seriously. This is just people trying to give some advice. If you want to get advice from the best froggers on here, you'll play by their rules. It is more difficult, and time consuming, to read a run on, regurgitated, jumble of letters, than to read proper writing. Thus, the invention of of proper writing. 
Now I try to share what I have learned but if I have to go back and read something 2 or 3 times to interpret it, I'm moving on.
If you want to get your advice from people barely 3 months into the hobby instead of the people with 10 to 25 or more, years of experience, go ahead and play any way you want to on here. When you are ready for some serious advice, get serious.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The guy is Scottish. I have read several build posts in particular by people over seas, they have not all been gramtically correct but have been by "respected" builders. I did not see anyone skipping over or posting corrections on these threads because they were difficult to understand in some parts. I think the target got painted when he attacked first, but I dont think he should be so beaten down for his grammer, generalized statements or not. It does bug the hell out of me too. That said we young people are victims of the computer age spell check...makes people lazy. Sad but oh so true. Hope i dont get painted for Quazi supporting this guy....?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No you won't get painted for quasi supporting the guy, your post isn't really support. 
It doesn't matter if he is Scottish or not, he decided and admitted that he can't be bothered with hitting the shift key...and he can reap the benefits.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought the reasoning that it's okay because he's Scottish is hilarious, like somehow we should treat him like he hasn't been speaking English his whole life...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

vespers_ said:


> not adding capitals hardly qualifies as not taking your frogs seriously...
> 
> capitals don't change the meaning of what you have written at all. i could understand not responding if someone was writing in leetspeak, but not responding because they write without capitals is pretty retarded. sorry, but it is true.
> 
> i also love how i get called a troll for challenging someone who says that anyone who writes without capitals is a retard... imo, you'e the retarded one if you just blow someone off because they didn't put capitalization in their post. sadly, it seems ed was born with no personality or is attempting to be "intellectual" and failing.


Ahh, I'm attacked by a troll... I'm going to dry up and blow away now!! 

Oh what a cutting use of wit and spell check.. but not the shift key.. I've been hurt to my core.


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it's important to remember that online, we all exist primarily as text. Our usage is an immediate reflection of ourselves. Second language users can communicate using short, simple sentences, nothing wrong with that. Native speakers should use proper formatting to make your ideas easier to read efficiently. Punctuation coupled with capitalization makes sure that your words are grouped properly for correct interpretation. I'd also like to point out that it takes no longer to hit two keys simultaneously than it takes to hit one.

I personally do not read jumbled up crap. It usually indicates to me that 1. That person is probably not gonna be easy to communicate with or 2. I have nothing to learn from them. Sorry, but I pass time how I want and I'd rather not waste my time.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quasi.....damn! thought I was being careful. By saying he is Scottish all i meant was they have a very lose way of speaking, not paying mind i can see how it would come out looking like that. I thought it was amusingly annoying if anything<-----contradiction if i ever saw one. I also work with alot of ignorant people so it is possible I'm just used to ignoring it.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

The thing that bothers me most is when people (usually the younger crowd) are so belligerent about being polite or using proper spelling and punctuation. They write things off the cuff without thinking them through and then apologize later for being rude. They write without using a spell check or even bother to include correct forms of punctuation. They do this, usually it seems, as a form of rebellion. All it is really doing is losing them respect in the community that they are trying to be a part of. Stop fighting so much and learn. You certainly must know some of the rules of capitalization so why not use them? No one is going to bust your chops if you miss spell something or miss a capital, but when you show such lack of care in your writing it makes us question how serious you actually are. If you're not really serious then why are you here in the first place?

Here is a link to rules for capitalization. It is not meant as disrespect. It is meant to teach and nothing more.
USC: Editorial Style Guide


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Ed said:


> Oh what a cutting use of wit and spell check.. but not the shift key.. I've been hurt to my core.


Quit attempting to be an intellectual with your elitist literacy. By the way, I retract all of this if it just turns out the guy doesn't have pinkies.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> Quit attempting to be an intellectual with your elitist literacy. By the way, I retract all of this if it just turns out the guy doesn't have pinkies.


I can't help it, I've read more than 3 books so I'm locked into that elitism.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Erikb3113 said:


> Quasi.....damn! thought I was being careful. By saying he is Scottish all i meant was they have a very lose way of speaking, not paying mind i can see how it would come out looking like that. I thought it was amusingly annoying if anything<-----contradiction if i ever saw one. I also work with alot of ignorant people so it is possible I'm just used to ignoring it.


I normally ignore it as well.. usually by moving onto the next post that looks interesting. 
The US has a lot of laxity with regards to the spoken word (as seen in various dialects ranging from North to South and/or inner city versus suburbs) but written text is different as noted above by the other posts.


----------

